# NEED HELP!!! Transposition of foreskin with creation of mucosal collar



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2011)

How would you code this whole procedure? Straightening of chordae,Transposition of foreskin with creation of mucosal collar, Simple scrotoplasty, Penile block


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 26, 2011)

What do you think about 54300 and 55175?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,
The mucosal collar is a simple procedure to master and reproducibly yields a normal-appearing, circumcised phallus. The techniques used for urethroplasty are independent of the creation of the collar and will never preclude its use. 

We believe that the cosmetic outcome is unequaled by other techniques and that the collar should be used in all hypospadias surgery, regardless of the type of repair.
Formation of a mucosal collar from the inner surface of the prepuce offers the surgeon who performs hypospadias repairs the opportunity to create a cosmetically normal-appearing phallus. This technique results in transposition of mucosal membrane type of tissue to the subglandular area to complete the normal repair.

Hope it helps....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

